# MFC 29: Lima vs Martin



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The Maximum Fighting Championship announced the card for its first endeavor in Ontario, releasing 10 fights to take place April 8 at MFC 29: Conquer at Caesars Windsor Casino in Windsor, Ontario.

The event will air live at 10 p.m. ET on HDNet.

In the main event, Douglas Lima will defend his MFC welterweight championship against UFC veteran Terry Martin. In the co-main event, Ryan Jimmo will put his MFC light-heavyweight title on the line against Emanuel Newton.

Also on the main card, Marcus Davis will fight for the first time since his UFC departure against Curtis Demarce in a lightweight bout. Also on the main card, former UFC lightweight title challenger Hermes Franca battles Robert Washington at 160 pounds and Pete Spratt returns to face Demi Deeds in a welterweight fight.

Opening up the HDNet broadcast will be a battle of undefeated fighters when Andreas Spang faces Ali Mokdad.

Here is the full card:



> Main Card:
> MFC Welterweight Title: Douglas Lima vs. Terry Martin
> MFC Light-Heavyweight Title: Ryan Jimmo vs. Emanuel Newton
> Marcus Davis vs. Curtis Demarce
> ...



http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/3/23/2068045/mfc-announces-card-for-mfc-29-conquer


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

That's actually a pretty good card, should be very entertaining.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, has quite a few UFC fighters. Terry Martin is on a two fight win streak and I think this is well deserved. I hope Davis rebounds.


----------



## Annesley (Mar 30, 2011)

I am pretty excited for the upcoming events related to UFC. I am big fan of this sports as I am preparing to get involved in it after a year or two and now i looking forward to learn some new techniques.

el cerrito personal trainer


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Am I the only one who noticed the HORRIBLE photoshop work by whoever put those gloves in the picture? They are terrible oversized lol


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hopefully, Kongo doesn't go fight over there just for the big gloves, he's known to like them too:


----------



## mma is the hit (Mar 8, 2011)

Not a very good photoshop work. But it's funny thou.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, I thought those were big toy MMA gloves. They do have those Hulk gloves. But it's still funny just the same.


----------

